# 12-inch pot plant leads to felony bust in Boise



## FruityBud (Jan 14, 2009)

A 23-year-old Boise man is charged with felony manufacturing of marijuana after police found a single pot plant inside a home in the neighborhood near the intersection of Broadway and Boise avenues early Tuesday morning.

Ryne J. Lothrop is also charged with misdemeanor possession of marijuana and drug paraphernalia in connection with the arrest. The resident of the home, 27-year-old Ivey L. Tallant, is charged with misdemeanor possession of drug paraphernalia.

Boise police were called to the home in the 1500 block of Euclid Lane about 3 a.m. Tuesday to investigate a report of a possible physical domestic argument. When police began talking to Lothrop, officers noticed a small amount of loose marijuana in plain view inside the home, according to reports.

Police officials say Lothrop told police they could search the home and officers found a single 12-inch-tall marijuana plant inside, which led to the felony manufacturing charge.

Officers also found an undisclosed amount of dried marijuana and a variety of pipes inside the home, according to reports.

The growth of marijuana is the manufacture of marijuana, Boise police spokesman Charles McClure said Tuesday.

The maximum possible penalty for manufacture of marijuana is up to five years in prison.

Lothrop is being held in the Ada County Jail and will make his initial court appearance later Tuesday.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/9d6wwc*


----------



## yumyumbubblegum (Jan 14, 2009)

*All I can say is that  I am glad I live in Cali*


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 14, 2009)

No this has to stop.  They want to bar and quarter this guy in public square for one plant?!?!  If candle light vigils can be held for cop killers, why don't we at least hold a march or protest, something to get some attention to this abuse of power!!! I'm out...Im pissed now!!


----------



## Mutt (Jan 14, 2009)

Let's not get pissed at the cops..this guy was dumb.


> to investigate a report of a possible physical domestic argument.


They don't fool around with domestic violence anymore. Plus if he's beating on his old lady he deserves what ever happens to him.



> officers noticed a small amount of loose marijuana in plain view inside the home,


He knew the cops are at the door..hide the stash for gods sakes



> told police they could search the home and officers found a single 12-inch-tall marijuana plant inside


dumb butt!!!!!!!!!! That was just stupid........tell em to go get a warrant in the mean time trash it. 

Thats all i'm gonna say. Police only enforce the law. but seems to me this guy already had the DA put a bullseye on him to bust him that harsh for one plant.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 14, 2009)

He wasnt on just weed when he said yes.


----------



## kubefuism (Jan 14, 2009)

Mutt- I really agree with you, everyone should know the laws and what their rights are.. But... if he gets this charge and it sticks, we all could get this charge for one plant.  It's called precedent... This could be the punishment we all recieve if not stopped.

HIE- As unfamiliar as I would be with parliment, I'm sure your just as familiar with our consistution. To claim to be under that of influence of drugs or alcohol impaired your mind from rational thought is not a justifible defense... You can't say I was so drunk I didn't know what I was doing...

But my point, we can't let this go by without saying something... Start a petition and I'll sign it... I just don't live in Idaho.


----------



## fellafrompocatella (Jan 14, 2009)

This is my area! I lived about two blocks from this guy a few months ago. What an idiot! He may not deserve what they give him for sure, but I think he should be neutered. I don't want more people like this running around my home town.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 14, 2009)

> Police only enforce the law


:huh:Where are you from?!?


----------



## GreenMachine90 (Jan 14, 2009)

they saw the marijuana in plain view, he was going to be searched regardless of what he told the cop he could do or not, and the cop would not need a warrant with probable cause...


----------



## city (Jan 14, 2009)

what the what now


----------



## city (Jan 15, 2009)

Well it is the state of idaho. So don't throw all your eggs in one basket on this one.
Ya he was a dumb *** for letting the cops in.
The law changed here a couple of years ago when it comes to domestic batery.
Its now a felony on the male until proven otherwise.
So backwards
 A friend of mine was getting his *** beat by his girlf friend in an argument. Bruised to all hell she hit him like 12 times. He was just looking for his keys so he could leave. All he did was push her into a room and closed the door. She had absolutely no bruises. She called the cops. He was arrested under this new law charged. Jailed. And cost him almost 10g's just to get it cut down to a misdomeanor with 4 years probation and had to take anger management classes. She is the angry irish woman and the law protected her. 
Now she dropped charges.the state continued the charges. She testified on his behalf even. What a messed up state.
So don't place that blame yet......


----------



## Tater (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks city.  Those that assume usually tend to look like an ***.


----------



## clanchattan (Jan 15, 2009)

what's the old saying? "when we assume we make an A$$ out of U and ME"

i thought id never say this but for once im glad i live in virginia.......
manufacturing for ONE plant???? Redonkulus. At least here the Commonwealth HAS to prove that you were growing to distribute, under 10 plants nets you a misdemenor possision and a fine.........

one plant? SHEESH!!!!!!!


----------

